# Largest cube you ever solved?



## skwishy (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry if there are threads similar to this one but I wasn't able to find any.

Anyway, what is the largest cube that you have solved, using computer software or an actual cube? Also if you used a program to simulate a cube, what software did you use?

The biggest cube I have solved is the 20x20x20 using gabbasoft. It was a slow solve of 6:10:xx.xx (6 hours, 10 minutes).

I am particularly interested in cubes that are larger than 20x20x20 and what you used to simulate them. I would really like to solve something larger but have had difficulty finding a good program to simulate one.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 22, 2008)

I have only ever solved a 5x5 but am getting v-cubes soon. I do have gabbasoft but I am too lazy to try anyhting bigger than a 5x5 on it. I like actual cubes much better than simulations


----------



## MistArts (Nov 22, 2008)

I solved a 10x10x10 twice. First time was 1:27:xx.xx and second time was 1:1x.xx. I've also solved a gigaminx, which is not a cube.


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 22, 2008)

Uh a 30x30,

Just kidding, i only solved up to an 8x8 and that was on gabbasoft


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 22, 2008)

I started out on a GabbaSoft 11x11x11 but got seriously bored after solving the centers. I much prefer a physical cube and I solve my V-Cube 7 at least once a day. I'm looking forward to the release of the Verdes 8x8x8 and 9x9x9.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 22, 2008)

20x20 on gabbasoft when I was EXTREMELY bored and uh, a 7x7 vcube


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 22, 2008)

7x7 on the computer. I would solve it again, but Gabbasoft won't (and never did) work on my computer. And the program I used before was only a free trial.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 22, 2008)

7x7x7 physically, 10x10x10 virtually.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 22, 2008)

20x20x20 is the largest cube I've ever solved, done on oinkleburger cubes. However I'm much more proud to have solved the 7x7x7 super-supercube on Per's applet.

See here for a tiny bit about super-supercubes:
http://tinyurl.com/nggpn

Chris


----------



## riffz (Nov 22, 2008)

19x19 on Gabbasoft, 3x3 for real cube


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 22, 2008)

7x7 computer cube.
6x6 physical cube.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 22, 2008)

4x4 real cube
7x7 gabbasoft
Gigaminx on gelatinbrain for actual most complex puzzle.


----------



## brunson (Nov 22, 2008)

It was a 2x2, but it was six feet high. ;-)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 22, 2008)

^^lol

For me a 5x5x5  I'm not into big cubes.... maybe they'll grow on me


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 23, 2008)

only a 4x4 so far. 

I need to go to the post office as there is a 5x5 and 2x2 waiting for me.


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 23, 2008)

V7!!!
I've never played with Gabbasoft much, I've always preferred physical cubes.

I have no idea how anyone can entertain himself by solving a 20x20x20. I mean, it takes HOURS!!!


----------



## Brett (Nov 23, 2008)

Physically: 4x4x4
Online: 10x10x10, I'm 3 centers through the 20x20x20


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 23, 2008)

7x7x7 on gabbasoft and v-cubes. i always accidently scramble the cubes when i go for bigger solves on gabbasoft. lol


----------



## Karthik (Nov 23, 2008)

I've done 2x2-20x20 on Gabbasoft and a few puzzles on Gelatin brain.
Here are 10x10 and 20x20.


----------



## FU (Nov 23, 2008)

up till 10x10 on hi-games, V7 in real life.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 23, 2008)

20x20x20......on gabbasoft. 5 hours 14 mins and 14.58seconds...I have no life.

and in real life, the biggest cube I've ever solved is a 1x1x1.


----------



## ooveehoo (Nov 23, 2008)

Mechanical V6 and computer gabbasoft 9x9x9.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 23, 2008)

largest was 6x6 (gabbasoft)
took me about 30 minutes (first time 1 hour, second time 45, last time 30)


----------



## VP7 (Nov 24, 2008)

6x6x6 real cube only.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 24, 2008)

V7. Used a Stackmat (stopped the time when I jammed at 9:40, restarted, stopped again at 2:29 because I had to go somewhere else, and finished it up) with a final time of 15:08. I suck...


----------



## SkateTracker (Nov 24, 2008)

20x20 on Gabbasoft. Took me about seven and a half hours. Still haven't recovered enough guts to try it again, haha.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 24, 2008)

7x7 IRL, 10x10 with keyboard, 20x20 with mouse. I think I'm about halfway through a super-20 solve on gabba, but the program's so slow...


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 24, 2008)

the 9cm 3x3 cube.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL... V-cube 7 for real, 14x14 on gabbasoft, super 7x7 on gabbasoft.


----------



## Logan (Aug 22, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> LOL... V-cube 7 for real, 14x14 on gabbasoft, super 7x7 on gabbasoft.



:fp

That is all.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 22, 2009)

Logan said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... V-cube 7 for real, 14x14 on gabbasoft, super 7x7 on gabbasoft.
> ...



I don't get it...

Anyway:
10x10 on gabbasoft
7x7 in real life
5x5 sheperd's cube (I haven't tried any higher)
7x7 megaminx (terraminx, but I want to do higher when the new UMC is released)


----------



## Logan (Aug 22, 2009)

check the date. It's almost a year old


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 22, 2009)

And he made a positive contribution, unlike you


----------



## elcarc (Aug 22, 2009)

.5 cm 1x1x1


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 22, 2009)

Now that this thread is reactivated, I can mention what I forgot to mention last year. Back in the 90's I wrote my own program that displayed an unfolded cube, using characters in place of "colors". The largest cube I could display was 31x31x31, due to the limitation of the "curses" UNIX library functions. I did the 31x31 over a couple months when I had free time at work. The centers were so tedious/boring, I was so happy when I got to the edges stage. I had a "quit" button to automatically saved the current state so I could continue from day to day.

If you can do 6x6 or 7x7, you can do any size.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 22, 2009)

Real cube: 7x7
Computer cube: 6x6 (don't have a real V-Cube 6 yet)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 22, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Now that this thread is reactivated, I can mention what I forgot to mention last year. Back in the 90's I wrote my own program that displayed an unfolded cube, using characters in place of "colors". The largest cube I could display was 31x31x31, due to the limitation of the "curses" UNIX library functions. I did the 31x31 over a couple months when I had free time at work. The centers were so tedious/boring, I was so happy when I got to the edges stage. I had a "quit" button to automatically saved the current state so I could continue from day to day.
> 
> If you can do 6x6 or 7x7, you can do any size.



 you solved a 31x31x31!!!!!!


----------



## Edmund (Aug 22, 2009)

v7


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sadly a 3x3 as i dont have any puzzles bigger. Yet.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 22, 2009)

There's always Gabbasoft


----------



## Kian (Aug 22, 2009)

I should do a huge cube solve someday on gabbasoft. I've yet to try anything bigger than the 7x7 I own now.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 22, 2009)

7x7x7 in real life

10x10x10 on Rubix twice

First Time : 43.xx
Second Time : 37.xx

Solve is here

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14764


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a hard time with virtual puzzles, so the largest I've solved is 7x7. The largest virtual cube i've solved is 6x6.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 22, 2009)

lol real cube- 7x7
virtual cube- 9x9


----------



## snekooei (May 7, 2010)

7x7 real cube
11x11 on Gabbasoft (3:47 hours)
just started 20x20 on Gabbasoft 

Sirous


----------



## Carrot (May 7, 2010)

real cube: 7x7x7 (and I'm not doing it again lol)
virtual cube: 3x3x3


----------



## Kirjava (May 7, 2010)

A 9cmx9cmx9cm 3x3x3


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 7, 2010)

i frigging sandwiched an 11x11x11.

last 4 centers 'commed


----------



## Krag (May 7, 2010)

I have never solved anything bigger than a 5x5x5, but I just got a set of V-cubes in the mail 15 minutes ago...

so I will hopefully soon have solved a 7x7x7...


----------



## Toad (May 7, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> i frigging sandwiched an 11x11x11.
> 
> last 4 centers 'commed



Wow lol.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> A 9cmx9cmx9cm 3x3x3



I think I did a 10cm. Someone has a video of it I'm pretty sure. It was really had because it was a white cube (which I never use) and I couldn't figure out how to M-slice effectively. Sub-40'd though.


----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 7x7 IRL, 10x10 with keyboard, 20x20 with mouse. I think I'm about halfway through a super-20 solve on gabba, but the program's so slow...



I've done 11x11 IRL now  and I did actually finish that super-20 solve, so I guess that's the biggest I've done.


----------



## Konsta (May 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > A 9cmx9cmx9cm 3x3x3
> ...







 this 

I know there's a really huge fully functional cube here in Finland, but I've never been there. It's like 150cm x 150cm x 150cm or something like that. Have to try that one day.


----------



## Kenneth (May 7, 2010)

I'm like Kirjava, I read "size", not "layers" =)

Me and Johannes Larie did a team solve on a 1x1x1 metre! wooden cube that was on an exhibition at Finnish Open 2007 (the one Konsta is talking about in the post above, Konsta not that big but close).

Team becuse it was easier to turn when one person held against on the rest while the other pushed the layer 


At this page there is a picture where it can be seen. http://users.kymp.net/petri.vanhala/fo2007en.htm

Totaly of topic: For some reason me is not in that picture but I think we can see Aili doing her first ever apperance solving at the table to the right, she was really shy and didn't talk to anybody, constantly picking up her backpack and puting it on after every solve, like she was about to leave =)

More here : http://www.tutka.net/~linkola/puzzling/


----------



## Konsta (May 7, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> I'm like Kirjava, I read "size", not "layers" =)
> 
> Me and Johannes Larie did a team solve on a 1x1x1 metre! wooden cube that was on an exhibition at Finnish Open 2007 (the one Konsta is talking about in the post above, Konsta not that big but close).
> 
> Team becuse it was easier to turn when one person held agains on the rest while the other pushed the layer



Oh, okay, my mistake  I just saw a picture back in 2007, when I watched the results online. I remembered it was about size of a small man, therefore I thought it would be ~150cm.


----------



## Edward (May 7, 2010)

4x4...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 7, 2010)

biggest layer-wise = LL 7x7
biggest size-wise = QJ 5x5 (yes, its bigger than my 7x7. lol)


----------



## Cubenovice (May 7, 2010)

QJ tiled 5x5x5 is largest as well as most layers I have ever solved


----------



## Owen (May 7, 2010)

Odder said:


> real cube: 7x7x7 (and I'm not doing it again lol)
> virtual cube: 3x3x3



Same here...


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 7, 2010)

The Crazy Foot cube.

Oh wait.

7x7.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (May 7, 2010)

8x8x8 on gabbasoft... anything larger just takes too long on there...

it took like 30 minutes, and 1300 or so moves, but i got it first try.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 9, 2010)

7x7.

I don't have Gabbasoft, I want it, but the website is now a portal.


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 9, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> 8x8x8 on gabbasoft... anything larger just takes *too long *on there...
> 
> it took like *30 minutes*, and 1300 or so moves, but i got it first try.



Lol patience lack...


----------



## Chapuunka (May 9, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> 7x7.
> 
> I don't have Gabbasoft, I want it, but the website is now a portal.



This. Does anyone know where to download Gabbasoft now?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 9, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> megaminxwin said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7.
> ...



I hate portalized websites. They are the stupidest ads EVER!


----------



## Forte (May 9, 2010)

I think I've done a 5x5 once >_>


----------



## mr. giggums (May 9, 2010)

Real life: ES 5x5 hope to get vcube 7 soon when I fell like buying it.
computer cube: either 7x7 gabbsoft or 1x2x100 on IsoCube.


----------



## Mitch15 (May 9, 2010)

11x11


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 9, 2010)

7x7 :fp

I just don't want to take the time to solve a bigger puzzle on a computer.


----------



## iggeman (Jan 15, 2011)

I solved my first 11x11 last night. I did it in one sitting, it took about three hours and 2777 moves -.-

What's the largest cube ever solved by man?


----------



## irontwig (Jan 15, 2011)

Largest I've ever solved is a 7x7, boooooring.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 15, 2011)

Largest for me is also 7x7 ...I really want to solve/try out an 11x11 though... looks fun tbh


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2011)

I had a part in solving a 9x9...


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 15, 2011)

7x7 IRL, either 2x2 or 3x3 on computer...
I might try something >7x7 on a computer when I feel like it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm moving, with my GF, in with 2 more cubers in march and we're planing on making a 4ft 3x3x3.
I suppose that'll be the largest cube I'll solve.

NB doesn't anyone know what the WR for largest fully functional 3x3x3 is?


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 15, 2011)

V-Cube 7.


----------



## Escher (Jan 15, 2011)

9x9 on Gabbasoft, don't remember the time or movecount.

Protip: don't bother.


----------



## baseball-chicago (Jan 15, 2011)

5x5x5... Might get the rest of the v-cubes later


----------



## gibbleking (Jan 15, 2011)

my teraminx so far is the largest ive solved then the 7x7.....both solve pretty much the same..


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 15, 2011)

5x5 with no additional algs (besides the 4x4 parity algs)
Last 2 centers were fun to find out.


----------



## abctoshiro (Jan 15, 2011)

15x15. On a sim. I forgot what sim though.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 15, 2011)

largest in real life is v-cube 7
largest on sim, 4x4
I hate handshifts for keyboard cubes.


----------



## theace (Jan 15, 2011)

5x5 on my cell phone. I cannot stress on how annoying it was...


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 15, 2011)

theace said:


> 5x5 on my cell phone. I cannot stress on how annoying it was...


Which cellphone and which app?


----------



## supercuber86 (Jan 15, 2011)

7x7 physically


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 15, 2011)

7x7x7


----------



## Raltenbach (Feb 9, 2011)

11x11x11. Took about 2 and a half hours. After that, my times for 7x7x7 greatly improved.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2011)

My brother's V-Cube 7. I only have up to 5x5 but he has up to 7x7. He let my try it once and I solved it once.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 9, 2011)

14x14 gabbasoft (I think), 11x11 real cube, 8x8 gabbasupercube.


----------



## 24653483361 (Feb 10, 2011)

crazy foot 3x3
But in all truth, 7x7. I find it difficult to do big cubes in gabbasoft.


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 10, 2011)

well, i have this friedn who solved this thiong called an arubix cube two buy 2

but ive' solved a 12 x12 gabbasoft.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 10, 2011)

Teraminx.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 10, 2011)

All right, here goes... 4x4:fp I still can't do it without a note sheet, but i avg 26 sec on 3x3x3.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 10, 2011)

5x5. Not all that into bigcubes.
Never solved computer cubes.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 10, 2011)

iasimp1997 said:


> 5x5. Not all that into bigcubes.
> Never solved computer cubes.


 
I feel kinda better now. (NO :fp )


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 10, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Teraminx.


 
I never knew that was a cube :fp


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 10, 2011)

9x9 on gabasoft.

EDIT: or teraminx.


----------



## chris410 (Feb 10, 2011)

7x7


----------



## bluedasher (Feb 10, 2011)

7x7.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 10, 2011)

Started a 20x20 on gabbasoft. Realized I Don't Care That Much.


----------



## Magix (Feb 10, 2011)

3x3x3.

I don't have any other cubes, lol.


----------



## peterbone (Feb 10, 2011)

20x20 on my simulator using my layer by layer method. Worked on it on and off for a few days.
http://pbone.it-mate.co.uk/rubix.htm


----------



## NeuwDk (Feb 10, 2011)

Teraminx in way beginners method(non cuber method) did an U and then U' xD

Joke aside: my 7x7x7 is the biggest cube, I've solved.


----------



## michaelwang96 (Feb 10, 2011)

7x7x7 physically, 11x11x11 virtually on gabbasoft


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 10, 2011)

7x7x7.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 28, 2011)

42x42 by myself, 100x100 with Peter Greenwood, 7x7 physical.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 28, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> I never knew that was a cube :fp


 
Technically 7x7 is not either.

OT: 7x7


----------



## Clayy9 (Mar 28, 2011)

I solved a 5x5 IRL, and a virtual 6x6.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 28, 2011)

Chris Hardwick's crazy foot cube... Super cool haha.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 28, 2011)

11x11


----------



## Magix (Mar 28, 2011)

3x3x3


----------



## Verack (Mar 28, 2011)

7x7x7


----------



## HaraldS (Mar 28, 2011)

Ravi said:


> 42x42 by myself, 100x100 with Peter Greenwood.


 
: O !


----------



## whauk (Mar 28, 2011)

Ravi said:


> 42x42 by myself, 100x100 with Peter Greenwood, 7x7 physical.


 
which program did you use for 42 and 100?


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 28, 2011)

7x7x7, four days ago


----------



## Godmil (Mar 28, 2011)

5x5, but planning on getting a 7x7 in a few days.


----------



## Mr 005 (Mar 30, 2011)

4x4


----------

